
Political messaging in stdout of popular Git tool (BFG repo cleaner) - Evidlo
https://github.com/rtyley/bfg-repo-cleaner/pull/198
======
Evidlo
Curious about what other people think on this sort of thing becoming
normalized in free software.

Other related issues: [https://github.com/rtyley/bfg-repo-
cleaner/issues?q=is%3Aiss...](https://github.com/rtyley/bfg-repo-
cleaner/issues?q=is%3Aissue+political+is%3Aclosed)

